# Sig request - Diamonds are forever



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Let's get right down to it, I am a big fan of Mr Wonderful and would love a sig that promotes that fact 

I found this picture:









I would if someone could make a sig with those four cards and really make the Mr Wonderful/ace of diamonds stand out and add some fancy text or something...

For some reason I though of "Diamonds are forever" or whatever... Be creative! 

How it looks is completely up to you, as long as it keeps the "card-theme"

Thank you good people! 

BTW of course rep for every submission!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Let's get right down to it, I am a big fan of Mr Wonderful and would love a sig that promotes that fact
> 
> I found this picture:
> 
> ...


It's a challenge... 
I have another *project* going on, but i would like to try this one also.
By sunday i should have something for you..


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

limba said:


> It's a challenge...
> I have another *project* going on, but i would like to try this one also.
> By sunday i should have something for you..


You're awesome my friend - love ya!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I think I might keep the theme going of you using MY sigs 

I will give it a shot buddy.


EDIT: How does this look?










EDIT AGAIN:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I guess not?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I like 'em mate, but can't decide which one I like the most - help me out here! 

And thanks a bunch BTW


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Well here is another one with a darker background... If you like it then use it


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice mate 

You keep knockin' the outta the park


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Well here is another one with a darker background... If you like it then use it


Nice job Inter!

I will also make one, nut i've been busy these last days...

Have some ideas....


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

limba said:


> Nice job Inter!
> 
> I will also make one, nut i've been busy these last days...
> 
> Have some ideas....


Just come at me bro


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

This is TAKE 1:








I have another idea and i'll see how that turns out also.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome! Can't wait to see it mate


----------

